# Modern Arnis Seminar V.A. area.



## NARC (Mar 25, 2005)

April 30,2005 10-5 pm Datu Tim Hartman will be covering aspects of Modern Arnis check out the World Modern Arnis Alliance website for further information and download the seminar flyer. %-}


----------



## James Miller (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is the flyer.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 26, 2005)

Should be a great time.  I'm in!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 27, 2005)

Im looking forward to upcoming seminar series! I will be debuting a couple of new projects that we will be releasing at the US WMAA camp in June. Some of the new programs include:

	*MACC* (Modern Arnis Core Concepts)
	*EDT *(Edged weapons Defensive Tactics)
	*TUSK* (Tactical Use of Stick and Knife)
	*PSC* ( Progressive Sword Concepts)

Looking forward to seeing the Philly and DC crew!
Happy Easter, :asian:


----------



## NARC (Mar 27, 2005)

%-} Looking forward to seeing the "new" programs !!


----------



## NARC (Mar 27, 2005)

NARC said:
			
		

> %-} Looking forward to seeing the "new" programs !!


"Shoot'em/Stab'em, Kick'em and Check'em for a Pulse"


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 29, 2005)

Made it down here safe. Was stuck in Clevland for 4 hours. Other than that all is well.

 :asian:


----------



## NARC (May 1, 2005)

I would like to say again thanks to Ed Mengle's Crew and Chad Dulin for stopping out to the Seminar yesterday.%-} And his "wildabeast" story.
Looking forward to Buffalo Summer Camp and more of the EDT Program !!!


----------



## dearnis.com (May 1, 2005)

Seminar was small, but moved at a good clip and covered a lot of ground.  We saw the beginnings of the first module of the EDT program.  This is essentially a self-contained program geared towards defending basic lines when attacked by an untrained opponent, and as such is the "basic" course many students are looking for.  This is probably what I will use to answer questions from the karate folks at the school where I teach Arnis.  It isn't fancy, it isnt complicated, and if you have been doing arnis awhile the moves arent new.  What it is is well organized for presentation, retention, and quick mastery.
We spent the balance of our time looking at conceptual disarms, focusing on the snake and the strip; a good tie-in with the recent material from philly.

As I have commented before, I really LIKE where the next generation WMAA curriculum is going (and those who know me know I am not much in curriculum!!)

John, as always, was a first class seminar host.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 1, 2005)

I'm glad you had a good time. I made it back safe and all is well. See you all later. Time to sleep!


----------

